# Moving to Hong Kong - please help



## Acrooks7 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

myself and my partner are planning to move to Hong Kong in September. he is from there but I have never been 
I just wonder how it will be re finding a job, fitting in, etc.
I'm studying law at present and applying for training contracts and have chinese language skills. do employers favur nationals or do they like someone different??
Any advice would be so appreciated, I'm just freaking out a wee bit

Ashley


----------

